

No Traffic Lights Vs Traffic Lights - mike_esspe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFOo3e0nxSI&feature=player_embedded#!

======
ggchappell
Interesting. But I think it should be noted that the no-lights video is not a
picture of a world without traffic lights. Rather, it shows how people who
have been trained by repeated exposure to traffic lights, react when there are
none for a little while.

